

Perl Data Language gets auto-parallelisation - Phra
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Perl-Data-Language-gets-auto-parallelisation-1430053.html

======
draegtun
Here is the announcement of this 2.4.10 release and also the PDL book from the
mailing list:
[http://mailman.jach.hawaii.edu/pipermail/perldl/2012-Februar...](http://mailman.jach.hawaii.edu/pipermail/perldl/2012-February/006379.html)

Also here is the link to the PDL book (PDF):
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdl/files/PDL/2.4.10/PDL-
Boo...](http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdl/files/PDL/2.4.10/PDL-
Book-20120205.pdf/download)

------
draegtun
_PDL should be able to outperform every other vector language on the market_

Interesting comment from this thread on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/pkogh/perl_data...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/pkogh/perl_data_language_gets_autoparallelisation/c3q678t)

